# Repairing a American Flyer 8B Transformer?



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm trying to sort out a recent acquisition. It's an old American Flyer 8B transformer that came with a lot I purchased off the Bay. I haven't been at this game long, but I know enough to believe it may still have some life in it. Nothing obvious - no burning on the coil, no loose wires, continuity where it should be (all wires, breaker when it's closed, etc.), no continuity where it shouldn't be (from cord to output, breaker when it's opened, etc.). The pic is what it looked like when I got it - I've since replaced the cord. When I plug it in, I get nothing. No hum, no light. Nothing at all. 

I realize it likely isn't worth putting much time or effort into it, but it looks cool and I hate to junk it if it can be saved. Am I overlooking anything obvious?

Thanks in advance!

- Scott


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chinewalker said:


> I'm trying to sort out a recent acquisition. It's an old American Flyer 8B transformer that came with a lot I purchased off the Bay. I haven't been at this game long, but I know enough to believe it may still have some life in it. Nothing obvious - no burning on the coil, no loose wires, continuity where it should be (all wires, breaker when it's closed, etc.), no continuity where it shouldn't be (from cord to output, breaker when it's opened, etc.). The pic is what it looked like when I got it - I've since replaced the cord. When I plug it in, I get nothing. No hum, no light. Nothing at all.
> 
> I realize it likely isn't worth putting much time or effort into it, but it looks cool and I hate to junk it if it can be saved. Am I overlooking anything obvious?
> 
> ...


I can't help you on the S stuff too much.

You would be better asking this thread be moved to the S forum.
Some of the S men don't venture out of the S forum too much. You will get more S members looking at your question there.
Ask gunrunnerjohn to move for you. Or another mod.


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you - If a mod sees this, please move to the S forum.
- Scott


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Might be some kind of fuse inside?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When the case was open to replace the power cord did you measure the resistance of the primary? The exact value is not important, it should be very low. A bad primary winding will read infinite (broken wire). If the resistance was low the transformer should hum when plugged in. Same for the resistance of the secondary coil (measure from the base post to the 15V post with the light under the green lense unscrewed). The secondary has a breaker and the switch for the reverse button in the circuit. The red light is wired across the breaker so it illuminates when the transformer is on but the breaker is open. The green light is paralleled across the secondary winding output terminals so it illuminates when the power is on and the breaker is closed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would open it back up and check for a broken wire..Do what AmFlyer suggests....These things are really simple....


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you! I will run the tests on the coil this weekend and let you know what I find. If the coil's toast, I'll toss it in the parts box. 
- Scott


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Even if it can't be repaired, it a neat looking control, certainly it could be re-purposed.


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree. It has that 1930s-1940s Are Deco look to it. I may not be terribly old (46) but I thoroughly subscribe to old school practices. I'd much rather fix than toss it, and even if it's not fixable, I'll save the parts for the next one.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

An 8B has a built-in circuit breaker (see the red button on top) that may be the problem. It might just need to be cleaned, perhaps adjusted, or if really bad, replaced.

http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic6.htm
.
http://www.toytrainmall.com/products/american-flyer-12b-transformer-circuit-breaker
.
.


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. I've already checked the breaker, at least for continuity and open/close. Not sure if it'll kick open in the case of a short, but it's presently closed which should work for initial testing purposes. Kind of interesting how that works with it's ratcheting operation.


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally got the 8B sorted out. I took the circuit breaker apart and cleaned it up. I wasn't getting continuity through it when I should be, so it was essentially an open circuit all the time. I've got some bulbs on the way, so it'll be complete shortly! Thank you all for the input!
- Scott


----------



## Chinewalker (Jan 29, 2016)

Let there be light! I'm sure I spent WAY too much time on this transformer, but there's just something about it. It just needed its smoke put back in.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 of them... They're great little performers..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

